# Gulf Shores surf action



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Have been hitting the beach a couple times a week and the pompano bite has been tremendous. Went out this morning and had non-stop action with a little bit of everything. We caught 10 species in 2 hours before the wind kicked up and sent us packing. Tried out a new rig today as well and had awesome results.

4 pompano-a little slower today
2 redfish
1 little cobia
1.73 million whiting and ground mullet up to 19 INCHES!
1 flounder
1 mullet-on a bait, on bottom
ladyfish of course, a puffer and a catty-wompus

Definitely picking up in the surf!


----------



## Willieg722 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the report Chris. I talked to you on the telephone last week about Pompano fishing. Saturday morning I got to SAMS about 6:00 AM and purchased two pompano jigs. I fished in front of the GS State Park pavilion from 6:30 to 11:00 and got skunked except for one small remora. I walked up and down the beach working the jig (tipped with shrimp) slowly along the bottom. I also had a two hook bottom rig set up in a surf spike with peeled shrimp. When did the Pomp bite turn on?


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Comin down this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WillieG, I didn't pomp fish on saturday since I had to work from 9-9 but my buddy Alan got 6 between 8:30-10:00AM. he caught all of his on Ghost Shrimp.

I didn't jig fish today since the water was a little more turbid but did get some big whiting on jigs on Tuesday afternoon. I usually don't tip my jigs and honestly feel I do better when i don't. I don't know if its because the action of the jig changes or what but I don't seem to get as many.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris, I fished all day last Sunday and struck out with nothing but cats and skipjacks. I'm glad to hear the fish are back consistently. I'm on vacation next week, starting midday tomorrow. Gonna be looking for em. I took this same week last year and killed em so I'm hoping history repeats itself. Of course, if the wind doesn't lay down I'll have to break out the surfboard...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Go ahead and start waxing that board. If the weather man is somewhat right, its gonna be blowing.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Just left ALPoint after a nice session. Plenty of fisherman on the rocks, saw no landings. Mullet and ladyfish all over. And power boats, it sounded like Five Flags Speedway out there. Looks like the wind will lay down later this week, but then there's the rain... I got a whole week, Ill find a way to surf fish.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ghost Shrimp?*

Great reports guys! - Hope the pomps will still be at it when the wind lays down - Chris, whats a "ghost shrimp" - we tie a fly pattern called a ghost shrimp but I'm sure that's not what you mean? - Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghost shrimp are creepy little critters that make the little holes and mounds in the sand along the shore and in the shallows. The species name is actually a flat-nosed mud shrimp, although they don't really look like a shrimp at all.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ghost Shrimp ad nauseum?*

Sorry to drag this on - So do you actually dig them up and use them as bait? - Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ghost Shrimp*



gatoryak said:


> Sorry to drag this on - So do you actually dig them up and use them as bait? - Thanks


No; you make/buy a pump then suck the little critters out. C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The pumps are easy to make out of PVC. They've become more popular in the last 2 seasons and now the hardware store up the street actually carries a list of the parts needed behind the counter. Of course they are also sold in many tackle and beach shops including ours.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I've seen guys walking the beach using PVC pipes and some kind of suction device sucking them out of their holes. I can honestly say I've never seen one, much less used them for bait.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this a ghost shrimp??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That would be one of the little devils


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*fish*

whats the new rig?


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

lots of info in the surf fishing Q/A forumn on ghost shrimp and slurp guns. Hopes this helps.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report Chris! I need me one of them ghost shrimp pumps.


----------

